# Blazers vs Celtics game thread!



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Well here it goes. Celtics haven't broke 100 points in 11 games, which is a good sign. Wally hasn't been playing well either, hopefuly he won't bust out against Portland tonight.


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

Any word if Webster is on the active list? I think he should be now that Joel is done for the trip.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

Quick start. Portland wins the tip and Theo dunks it in about 3 seconds. At least according to CBS Sportsline's game ticker.

-Pop


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

Less than 2 minutes gone and Boston has already attempted 4 three-pointers (and made one). I guess we know what kind of game Boston wants to play. Hopefully they're not knocking 'em down as the game wears on.

-Pop


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Looks like it will be a good game so far. Neither team can stop each other(at least so far), so it might be fairly high scoring. Theo looks offensively agressive, which is something you don't normally get from him. Zach looks like he is on too.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

I Wonder if Nate will get desperate for shot blocking and put HA in. :banana:


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

God....get Patterson out of there. He is now our team's biggest black hole. Sometimes he makes it and sometimes he throws it off of the shotclock. Anyways, he is looking bad tonight with his forced offense. How about some passing.
30-20 Boston after the first......arghhhh
Prunetang


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

throw in the towel...lets see Ha and Martel!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

get a freaking defensive rebound, wills yah?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Hap said:


> get a freaking defensive rebound, wills yah?


co-sign


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

Another nice forced turnover Rubes.

And why can't anyone on our team get a defensive rebound? I really don't understand how that happens. It really makes no sense whatsoever.
Prunetang


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

Wow. you must be bored Hap.....quoting yourself and all. But I will second your statement. 
Can I get a rebound?

Prunetang


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Martell is active!


----------



## RPCity (Aug 29, 2005)

Prunetang said:


> But I will second your statement.
> Can I get a rebound?
> 
> Prunetang


One for my peeps

One for the fans in the really cheap seats......


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

Zach isn't as hot this game is he got 8 points?


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Interesting going with Outlaw and Zbo at forward, it should help spread the floor better.


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

Is Pryz playing?


----------



## RPCity (Aug 29, 2005)

No...he's out tonight and maybe the rest of the road trip.


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

Garbage - the Celtics are playing illegal D every time down the court and it's been called once.


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

Some Ha time tonight then I guess


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

The Blazers need to put the Korver Stopper in on Wally. :eek8: :banana:


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Whats up with Zach trying to take it into a triple team over and over?


----------



## OntheRocks (Jun 15, 2005)

Is the game on for anyone? If so what channel and or station depending upon where you live.... I just have the digital cable w/ DVR in Eugene... any chance the games on for TV down here?


----------



## white360 (Apr 24, 2004)

Zach's mad because he wasn't named an all-star reserve (didn;t deserve it though)


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

OntheRocks said:


> Is the game on for anyone? If so what channel and or station depending upon where you live.... I just have the digital cable w/ DVR in Eugene... any chance the games on for TV down here?



Foxsports NW 34 in Ptown


----------



## Target (Mar 17, 2004)

FSNW channel 37 in Clammy Balls.


----------



## OntheRocks (Jun 15, 2005)

Aww finally found the game... It's SOO annoying comcast in Eugene never says it has blazer games.... for instance right now it says "Beyond the Glory" and "Classic Boxing" but the game is on....

weird. F comcast.

Anyhoo thanks guys.


----------



## OntheRocks (Jun 15, 2005)

Theo has a nice shot.... or at least that one looked REALLY smooth.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Just go with Telfair/Webster/Outlaw/Zach/Ha for the rest of the game..


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

Blazer Freak said:


> Just go with Telfair/Webster/Outlaw/Zach/Ha for the rest of the game..


 :cheers:


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

This is worse than the last game... ****.
How did this team get so bad so fast? I remember when we were competing night in and night out. 
What the **** happened?
Let's make a trade or something... god.

Prunetang


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Yep lets see what the young gunz can do! :banana: :banana: 

:eek8:


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

I can barely stand to watch this anymore. 
30 point blowout are tough to take...and even harder to take back to back.
I think it is time to honestly make a move. 
This is not working.

Prunetang


----------



## GrandpaBlaze (Jul 11, 2004)

I dunno. For a while there I was starting to think we had a semi-decent team. We go on a road trip against some, relatively speaking, weak eastern teams and what happens, we are getting our butts kicked for the second game in a row.

This is the kind of thing I expected early in the year but after playing together for this long and maturing, getting experience, etc. I wouldn't mind this so much if it were the Pistons or Spurs kicking us like this but an injury-riddled Pacers team? The Celtics? 

It is looking to me like that Denver loss cost a lot more than just a single W. The boys seem to have lost a degree of confidence in what they are doing. Right now I'm ready to quote Captain Hook in the movie Hook.

"Kill 'em. Kill 'em all."

One game being blown out is one thing but to do it twice in a row against less-than-stellar teams doesn't show much heart.

I'll support the guys when they are losing but putting forth effort. However, this is pathetic. Makes me really hope there is some kind of trade.

Gramps...


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

I did expect the Blazers to do well in this game because they usually respond well after a big lost like the last one. I was even going to bet some Ucash on them....glad I didn' t.

Lets so HA!


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Yes, we have officially hit garbage time! :boohoo:


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

This game just makes me hope even more that something gets done on the trade front. I still don't think anything will happen... but damn... our perimeter D sucks, our rebounding is horrible, can't score... ugh.


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

What is funny is that this is completely a summer league game. I didn't know they ran summer league games in the middle of the season. Strange....hehe

Prunetang


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

By the way.... anyone notice Gerald Green's attitude on the court?
This is only my opinion, but he seems like a total *** out there.
After about 45 seconds of play (which I think is his first play of the season) he throws his headband off after fouling.....walking around all cocky......

Prunetang


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

He made a nice pass to his team mate.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

It might be time to shake up the starting lineup.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

well that was absolutely pathetic. No, I take that back, calling that pathetic is an insult to all things pathetic in this world.

Joel being out isn't what cause this, pathetic inept D, and horrible production from our starters killed us.


----------



## OntheRocks (Jun 15, 2005)

I actually enjoyed the game more when the youngins were out there....I'm kind of tired of watching blake and dixon the last few games...... If were going to lose by 30-40 might as well Have the young guns in eh?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

OntheRocks said:


> I actually enjoyed the game more when the youngins were out there....I'm kind of tired of watching blake and dixon the last few games...... If were going to lose by 30-40 might as well Have the young guns in eh?


I was hoping they'd put in Ha and Webster early, and, god forbid, run plays for Webster. You know, like running screens for him, or something.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Hap said:


> I was hoping they'd put in Ha and Webster early, and, god forbid, run plays for Webster. You know, like running screens for him, or something.


Ha sure sets a heck of a screen. He has to be careful about moving though.


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

It's a good thing that the Blazer management seemed to listen to the majority of people on this board and did not go after Paul Pierce. He's clearly on the downside of his career and will probably be using a walker any day now. The last thing that the Blazers need is a player like him.....


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Storyteller said:


> It's a good thing that the Blazer management seemed to listen to the majority of people on this board and did not go after Paul Pierce. He's clearly on the downside of his career and will probably be using a walker any day now. The last thing that the Blazers need is a player like him.....


Was it really a majority?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Storyteller said:


> It's a good thing that the Blazer management seemed to listen to the majority of people on this board and did not go after Paul Pierce. He's clearly on the downside of his career and will probably be using a walker any day now. The last thing that the Blazers need is a player like him.....


its a good thing that the team doesn't listen to this board, because honestly, we'd be most likely worse off than we are now. 

While I dont think the Knicks trade that we 'could've had', was worth trading for, we might have jumped the shark on a decent trade now. 

It's like we need a decent SG pretty bad, who's at least a vet. 

or we could just all hyperbole because we lost 2 games in a row really bad, and forget that this team is bad to begin with and this is expected.

but thats not as much fun as coming up with 100 different scenarios explaining why the team sucks, who needs to be traded and how we're dissapointed in the lack of production of players XY and Z.


----------



## Fiddy (Dec 14, 2005)

looking at the box score, it seems like telfair didnt do bad..7 assists, 3 steals..shooting could have been better 1/5 6 points... Telfair>Blake


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

Storyteller said:


> It's a good thing that the Blazer management seemed to listen to the majority of people on this board and did not go after Paul Pierce. He's clearly on the downside of his career and will probably be using a walker any day now. The last thing that the Blazers need is a player like him.....


Nash clearly is not going to trade for a superstar unless he makes under $5 million a season and only has less than 3 years on his contract and the trading partner is willing to part with him. Unfortunately, there isn't a player in the league that exists under those parameters, but damnit "John Nash is not going to make a trade just to make a trade." Unfortunately for us, that means that unless we somehow get a lottery pick that quickly turns into a superstar (a la Dwayne Wade or LeBron James, etc.) we are going to be mired among the bottom-feeders in this league for a long, long time.

-Pop


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

SodaPopinski said:


> Nash clearly is not going to trade for a superstar unless he makes under $5 million a season and only has less than 3 years on his contract and the trading partner is willing to part with him. Unfortunately, there isn't a player in the league that exists under those parameters, but damnit "John Nash is not going to make a trade just to make a trade." Unfortunately for us, that means that unless we somehow get a lottery pick that quickly turns into a superstar (a la Dwayne Wade or LeBron James, etc.) we are going to be mired among the bottom-feeders in this league for a long, long time.
> 
> -Pop


Well dare I say, that is assuming Nash makes the right pick . . . or doesn't trade it away.


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

SheedSoNasty said:


> Was it really a majority?


Well, that's the way I remember the discussions. I could be wrong, but in this thread, more seemed to be against getting Pierce than for it.....


----------



## OntheRocks (Jun 15, 2005)

mgb said:


> Ha sure sets a heck of a screen. He has to be careful about moving though.



Yeah I saw him doing one hell of a moving screen about three times....

Jesus, scary thing to see...I can just see him doing that and tripping and falling on telfair in practice.... 

*Squash*


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

It seems like our team has kind of hit the wall and is tired. Almost like they are longing for the all star break. They may need one. It's commonly accepted that first and second year players usually have a hard time getting through an entire NBA season with the energy they started the season with. Those who went to college played what, 30 games a year; never more than 2 a week? High school guys must play a lot fewer than that. I'm sure the mental aspect is the toughest. I know the guys getting the most minutes aren't the youngins', but still they are a big part of our team. And that's the team we have. They are going to be inconsistent. They have had some decent stretches of playing over their heads and making people forget just how bad they are. At the moment they are top 5 lottery bad. 

Maybe they can regroup after the break, especially with a healthy Miles to add some offense and some defense. Before the surgery, he was our #1 scorer and our #2 rebounder (I believe). And his defense and passing are pretty good too. I just wish there were better players available in the draft this year. We need Nash to perform some magic come June.

Oh, yeah, and without Joel we are really in trouble. Did we seriously play half this game without a center on the court? And a SF backing up our PF?


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Blazer Bert said:


> It seems like our team has kind of hit the wall and is tired. Almost like they are longing for the all star break. They may need one. It's commonly accepted that first and second year players usually have a hard time getting through an entire NBA season with the energy they started the season with. Those who went to college played what, 30 games a year; never more than 2 a week? High school guys must play a lot fewer than that. I'm sure the mental aspect is the toughest. I know the guys getting the most minutes aren't the youngins', but still they are a big part of our team. And that's the team we have. They are going to be inconsistent. They have had some decent stretches of playing over their heads and making people forget just how bad they are. At the moment they are top 5 lottery bad.
> 
> Maybe they can regroup after the break, especially with a healthy Miles to add some offense and some defense. Before the surgery, he was our #1 scorer and our #2 rebounder (I believe). And his defense and passing are pretty good too. I just wish there were better players available in the draft this year. We need Nash to perform some magic come June.
> 
> Oh, yeah, and without Joel we are really in trouble. Did we seriously play half this game without a center on the court? And a SF backing up our PF?


True. And even the vets are not use to working as hard as Nate has them working.

Losing Joel is big considering we don't have a true back up to PF and Nate doesn't seem to want to put Ha in early in games.


----------



## bballchik (Oct 22, 2005)

Fiddy said:


> looking at the box score, it seems like telfair didnt do bad..7 assists, 3 steals..shooting could have been better 1/5 6 points... Telfair>Blake


watching the game telfair=no defense whatsoever, not even an attempt. i know it was a blow out but come on, at least put your hand up and act like you're doing something.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

bballchik said:


> watching the game telfair=no defense whatsoever, not even an attempt. i know it was a blow out but come on, at least put your hand up and act like you're doing something.


I agree, at least get a hand up. That's a complaint I've had about Miles, he never seems to get a hand up and sometimes he won't even run out on the guy.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

A month ago I was all alone when saying Dixon isn't good, is anyone willing to join me after multiple games of him getting lit up?

Not only has he cooled off dramatically on offense, but he's such a poor defender Nate has had to put Blake on on teams best SG because Dixon can't handle them. Blake is a bad defender in his own right, yet he's better to the point where Nate has to switch him with our SG, that's just sad. 

Dixon will not be a major part of any playoff team, so why are we wasting our minutes on him? I may be alone here, but Charles Smith seems better than Dixon in many aspects. I'd rather see him, Dixon, and Webster all split minutes. I'd even be fine with Monia getting another crack before the season is over.


----------



## bballchik (Oct 22, 2005)

OntheRocks said:


> I actually enjoyed the game more when the youngins were out there....I'm kind of tired of watching blake and dixon the last few games...... If were going to lose by 30-40 might as well Have the young guns in eh?


hmm well you got your wish, hope you were happy with it because they did and they sucked even more. webster was awful, tefair played no defense, ha and outlaw looked lost as ****. :whoknows:


----------

